# Anorexic Mollie



## LiveFast (Aug 17, 2013)

I have 8 fish 4 mollies in my tank. 2 Dalmatians and 2 Black, everybody seems to be getting along great in the tank. One of the Dalmatians is remotely hiding from the rest of the school, and just swims around aimlessly during feeding time. Is there anything we can do to get him to start eating properly?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you have a test kit to check water parameters?Most of us use API mater kit (liquid drops).Your is newly set up ,but you didn't mention if you cycled before you added fish.If you did not then you need a test kit ASAP, and should probly do a 50% water change before that even.Dechlorinate replacement water(most of us like PRIME,by seachem),and try to get water as close to tank temp as possible.
The amount of water changed is the amount nutrients(ammonia,nitrite,and (eventually) nitrate) are reduced.an example would be 2ppm ammonia and a 50% water change would yield 1ppm ammonia.
I think you are cycling" fish in" so it is important to keep ammonia and nitrites below or at 1ppm.I think you are well above that probly and causing stress to your fish(mollie is showing it first).


----------



## LiveFast (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks I have cycled. And I have been testing like crazy. I will actually grab the testing kit you mentioned later on today as I'm not a fan of the strips anyways. I'm hoping its just relocation stress but we shall see I guess.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you are cycled then look for signs of aggression from your TB.They are pretty tough and only few have even "claimed" to house them with others well(but not even for long).IMO the TB are est for a species only tank(you may consider this if all mollies don't make it,before you add other fish).
Hope your molly gets better.


----------

